# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  New threads that are marked [SOLVED] but they are not really marked solved

## 6StringJazzer

I have seen several threads where the title shows that the thread is marked [SOLVED] but there are no replies yet. When I open the thread and try to set it back to unsolved (as Moderator), it gives the option "Mark this thread as solved," so it thinks it is still unsolved. So I mark it solved, then go back and mark it unsolved. There is some hiccup in the flag when creating new threads.

----------


## AliGW

Ive seen that bug on other occasions, too.

----------


## FDibbins

If you can provide a few sample threads, I can take it to the TT

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Next time I see one I'll pass it along. I have fixed all the ones I've seen so they probably can't diagnose from that.

----------


## FDibbins

OK thanks, keep me posted

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here's one.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...t-website.html

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here's another one

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...e-removed.html

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here's another one

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...generator.html

----------


## TMS

The last one has been edited to say that it is solved.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

There's still something wrong with it. From the main page, it gives me the option to mark as solved. But if I edit the post, it shows that it is already marked solved, and "[SOLVED]" does not appear as part of the title for editing.

solved1.jpg


solved2.JPG

----------


## FDibbins

I just found 1 here...
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...e-removed.html
I "solved" it, then "unsolved" it

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here's another one
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...forum-com.html

Ford, I know you can do that as a workaround but I was hoping that the tech staff would address the root cause.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here's another one

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...de-a-list.html

----------


## AliGW

I honestly think that the root cause is the user themselves: some members think they have to chose something from the Prefix drop-down, and end up choosing the only option they find. It happens predominantly to new users, hence my theory.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I honestly think that the root cause is the user themselves: some members think they have to chose something from the Prefix drop-down, and end up choosing the only option they find. It happens predominantly to new users, hence my theory.



These are not merely new posts that are being marked SOLVED. They are new posts that are marked solved, _and_ if I click the dropdown to change it, the option is "Mark this thread as solved.." But if it's already SOLVED, the option should be "Mark this thread as unsolved.." 

Something is screwed up in the database so it looks solved to one part of the logic but unsolved to another.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here's another one

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...el-tables.html

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I honestly think that the root cause is the user themselves: some members think they have to chose something from the Prefix drop-down, and end up choosing the only option they find. It happens predominantly to new users, hence my theory.



That is not what is going on in the cases I am seeing--when I open the thread the title has the [SOLVED] tag in it. It is not part of the title--you can tell the difference. But when I select the dropdown, the option is "Mark as solved." If the thread is already marked as solved, the option should be "Mark as unsolved."

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Another one

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-criteria.html

solvednotsolved.jpg

----------

